
The Elon Musk of Assisted Suicide, Whose Machine Lets You Kill Yourself Anywhere - hbcondo714
http://www.newsweek.com/elon-musk-assisted-suicide-machine-727874
======
n8n3k
> intended to convince its user that he or she is journeying to the great
> beyond, he said.

wtf? nothing with suicide, but ...

------
grawprog
They finally invented Futurama's suicide booths!

~~~
QAPereo
Slow and Gruesome here I come!

~~~
guywaffle
You want to place a collect call?

